# acoustic transparent fabric



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

where can I get some frabic to put over the frames of acoustic panels..
prefer if there are some colors to choose from and not too expensive.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Muslin linen or burlap are all good options. Tee shirt material would work fine. So would speaker cloth.


----------



## Alex2507 (May 10, 2008)

PoorSignal said:


> where can I get some frabic QUOTE]
> 
> Go to a fabric store like Jo-Ann Fabrics.
> 
> ...


----------

